# Connexion au NAS Synology



## David_P (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai plusieurs questions. Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Imac. Pour configurer cet ordinateur avec mon Synology, c'est plus compliqué qu'avec mon ancien DELL (enfin pour le moment). 

Ma première question : lorsque je vais sous Finder -> aller -> se connecter au serveur, il faut bien rester en "afp:numéro IP" c'est bien ça ? Car je sais qu'il y a d'autre du genre "nfs ou smb"... et faut-il mettre quelque chose après l'IP, du genre ".local" ????

Ma deuxième question est que lorsque le Synology est connecté sous partage dans Finder (les disques sont montés). Je vais sous Préférences Système -> comptes -> ouverture et j'ouvre un des dossier pour qu'il se monte au démarrage. Le problème est que lorsque je redémarre mon ordinateur, il mentionne que le réseau "afp:numéro IP" n'est pas disponible ou n'existe pas. Je dois alors retourner sous Finder ; aller ; se connecter à un serveur...

Ma troisième question est que lorsque j'ai monté mon volume NAS, je l'ai paramétré dans TIME Machine, il ne reste que le 5 à 20 secondes puis disparait (donc la sauvegarde ne se fait pas) et ne revient pas avant le redémarrage du NAS et de l'iMac. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. 

David


----------



## David_P (12 Mai 2011)

Regardez : 

j'arrive à prendre le volume dans TM, mais il me met qu'il est impossible de s'y connecter alors qu'il est présent dans le Finder sous partages : nom de syno (Time Machine). 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Je pense que c'est le ".local" qui bug mais je ne comprend pas comme faire.


----------



## Holy Diver (13 Mai 2011)

Bonjour David,

pour la connexion au NAS depuis le Finder, il est souvent déconseillé de passer en AFP. En effet, l'implémentation faite par Synology repose sur une sorte de reverse engineering du protocole AFP et n'est pas très performante.
Personnellement, je me connecte en CIFS. Donc, dans le Finder je tape:
cifs://adresse_IP_NAS/nom_du_partage
Si tu veux quand même te connecter en AFP, il suffit juste de remplacer "cifs" par "afp".
Tu peux faire des essais de transferts de fichier via le Finder avec chacune des deux méthodes (avec beaucoup de petits fichiers, puis un gros fichier) pour voir avec quel protocole tu obtiens le meilleur débit.

Pour connecter automatiquement mes disques réseau au démarrage, je passe par un script du style:
delay 5
try
	mount volume "cifs://loginassword@adresse_IP_NAS/partage1"
	mount volume "cifs://loginassword@adresse_IP_NAS/partage2"
end try
delay 10

J'enregistre ce script en tant qu'application et je le déclare dans les éléments à lancer à l'ouverture de session.  Ca présente l'avantage (pour moi tout du moins) de ne pas ouvrir une fenêtre par disque réseau monté.

Pour Time Machine, aucune idée, je ne l'utilise pas avec mon NAS.

Cdt,

H_D

ça me rajoute deux smileys dans le texte et je ne sais pas comment les enlever !!!
à la place des smileys, il faut lire ":" suivi (sans espace) de "p" (j'espère que c'est assez clair)


----------



## David_P (13 Mai 2011)

Holy Diver a dit:


> Bonjour David,
> 
> pour la connexion au NAS depuis le Finder, il est souvent déconseillé de passer en AFP. En effet, l'implémentation faite par Synology repose sur une sorte de reverse engineering du protocole AFP et n'est pas très performante.
> Personnellement, je me connecte en CIFS. Donc, dans le Finder je tape:
> ...



Salut H_D, 

Merci pour tes conseils. 

Alors j'ai réussi à me connecter en cifs. Mais dans Finder, il met l'adresse IP et pas le nom du réseau (David_P). Dessous ceci, il y a David_P mais en afp je pense qui est déconnecté. 

Pour la connexion au démarrage, je n'ai vraiment pas tout compris. J'ai essayé d'aller dans le terminal et d'entrer : delay 5 . résultat : command not foud

Si je met directement : mount volume "cifs://(mon login) : (mon password)@adresse_IP_NAS/un nom de dossier à monter" il me met :No such file or directory

Tu pourrais m'aiguiller un peu. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Holy Diver (13 Mai 2011)

Pour que le nom de ton NAS soit associé à son adresse IP, il faut normalement un "Master Browser" sur le réseau. Or, s'il n'y a que des Mac, aucun ne joue ce rôle (à ma connaissance). Chez moi, j'ai contourné le problème en attribuant ce rôle au NAS.
Pour cela, tu te connectes sur l'interface d'administration du NAS en mode admin (en http). Ensuite tu lances le panneau de configuration et tu cliques sur l'icône Win/Mac/NFS. Dans le panneau qui s'affiche, tu cliques sur la case "Activer local Master Browser" et tu valides. Normalement, après quelques instants, le NAS devrait apparaître sous son nom dans le Finder.

Pour la connexion auto au démarrage: il faut utiliser l'éditeur Applescript qui se trouve dans Applications/Utilitaires. Tu entres les lignes avec les bons paramètres (adresse IP du NAS, login, password, nom du dossier partagé) . Ensuite, tu cliques sur Fichier, Enregistrer sous ... Et là tu choisis le format de fichier "Application". C'est cette application qu'il faut ensuite mettre en démarrage auto à l'ouverture de ta session.

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## David_P (13 Mai 2011)

J'ai voulu monté "home" et "vidéo" alors j'ai marqué : 

delay 5
try
mount volume "cifs://loginassword@adresse_IP_NAS/home"
mount volume "cifs://loginassword@adresse_IP_NAS/video"
end try
delay 10

J'ai enregistrée, j'ai mis application et mis sous compte ouverture. Tout a marché mis à part qu'il m'a remis connexion impossible. Il se peut que le serveur David_P soit indisponible. Vérifiez le nom ou l'adresse IP du serveur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h15 ----------

Appemmement maintenant ça marche même si dans Finder il me met toujours mon adresse IP au lieu du nom. A suivre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h33 ----------

Le nom de mon serveur c'est mis à la place de mon adresse IP maintenant. 

Il me reste plus qu'à savoir pourquoi le volume se démonte lorsque TM se met en marche. 

En tout cas merci beaucoup H_D


----------



## Holy Diver (13 Mai 2011)

De rien ;-)

Pour Time Machine : d'après ce que j'en sais, il utilise le protocole AFP qui doit donc être activé au niveau du NAS (même si tu utilises cifs pour accéder à tes autres données). De plus, le répertoire affecté à Time Machine est "exclusif": il ne doit pas servir à autre chose et il me semble me souvenir qu'il doit être créé à la racine du NAS (au même niveau que "video" par exemple si tu as activé les fonctionnalités DLNA)
Ensuite, il faut donner les droits en écriture sur ce nouveau dossier à un utilisateur du NAS.

Une fois que c'est fait, tu sélectionnes ce dossier dans la config de Time Machine sur ton Mac et là, il doit te demander de te connecter: tu entres alors le nom et le mot de passe de l'utilisateur à qui tu as précédemment  donné les droits en écriture.  Après quelques instants, TM devrait se déclencher ...

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## David_P (13 Mai 2011)

Je croyais que c'était bon. 

Il le ne le reconnait pas à chaque démarrage. Parfois oui parfois non. Parfois en invité sous David_P et pafois en admis sous l'adresse IP est parfois en admin sous le nom du serveur. 

Pour TM, j'ai fait exactement ça. Il se déclenche mais au bout de 10 secondes il met que DavidP.local n'existe pas. J'ignore également pourquoi. (voir image plus haut)


----------



## Holy Diver (13 Mai 2011)

Pour le problème de reconnaissance : est-ce que le problème continue si tu remplaces "cifs" par "afp" dans le script ?  Est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas une mise en veille (hibernation) des disques du NAS qui empêcherait la connexion le temps que les disques sortent de veille ?

Pour TM : c'est bizarre cette histoire de ".local" dans le nom. Il n'y aurait pas une confusion ?

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## David_P (13 Mai 2011)

Je viens de changer. Le premier redémarrage, il ne l'a pas trouvé. Mais les 4 suivants, il l'a trouvé. Pourvu que ça dure. Je vais rester en "afp" je pense. 

Même si le NAS est en veille, lorsqu'il y a connexion avec quelque chose, il doit se réveiller. 

Pour TM. Il remet : il se peut que le serveur DavidP.local n'existe pas, etc...Il met bien DavidP et pas David_P comme se nomme mon Syno. Bizarre je trouve non ?


----------



## Holy Diver (14 Mai 2011)

Effectivement, si le NAS est en veille, il doit se réveiller au premier accès. Cependant, le temps que les disques atteignent leur vitesse de croisière il arrive que le NAS ne réponde pas pendant quelques instants; du moins, c'est ce que je constate sur le mien (411j avec 4 disques en raid 5).

Pour TM, oui, c'est bizarre ...  Si j'ai un peu de temps, je vais essayer d'activer le support de TM sur mon NAS pour voir ce que ça donne.

cdt,

H_D


----------

